# Contributor Ad-free Subscription



## Alex

We have introduced a new Ad free option. A Sevenstring.org Contributor Ad Free is $25 a year and removes all ads and removes the sidebar, making the forum full screen. You will also have a badge under your username that says "Contributor."

We also have options for vendors and sponsors.

All the options can be found here: https://www.sevenstring.org/account/upgrades


----------



## Manurack

I just saw this under the Off Topic sub forum and I've never had ads display this guitar forum.


----------



## Jeries

edit - sorry, I didnt see the answer


----------

